# hindi fonts on xubuntu



## sariq (Nov 11, 2006)

why hindi fonts look like this in xubuntu on firefox:
*img297.imageshack.us/img297/8629/screenshotwy3.th.png
is there any way to correct it?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 11, 2006)

ahaa..incompatibilities with different UNICODE version may be the reason.btw do u have ttf-indic fonts installed.btw may be some .ttf fonts available from that site?try it.
edit: get the font exe from *www6.jagran.com/news/font.zip extract the font.exe and get the font installed as per the howto given by me in the sticky @ Installing .ttf fonts in Debian/Ubuntu Linux locally 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6029&page=3
nother edit:
get raghu.ttf file and get it installed.copy that font from windows font dir if u have 
Best of Lux.


----------



## sariq (Nov 11, 2006)

you should send PM after editing the reply 


			
				prakash kerala said:
			
		

> *Installing .ttf fonts in Debian/Ubuntu Linux locally *
> 
> First i downloaded Manorama.ttf(india malayalam language daily) from
> *www.hackorama.com/malayalam/fonts/
> ...



1. i am not having windows right now, but can copy it from my friends pc if there is not any other way.
2. ok, trying other font for which i have htchanak.ttf file available. how to copy fonts to /usr/share/fonts/htchanak


----------



## praka123 (Nov 11, 2006)

i think in windows XP also that site looks same weird,btw the font is raghu1.ttf which is used by BBC Hindi website...i think there isn't much change going to happen after installing that font.

if u wanna install fonts,install it locally(ie, /home/yourname/.fonts/ as what i have explained,in ubuntu u may need to "sudo apt-get install ttmkfdir" for the thingas to work.
ttf-indic packages is already installed and the fonts are Unicode which can show great sizes in bbc hindi and other websites,leaving this site dainik jagran or..
more about devnagri ttf:
*indlinux.org/doc/devanagaari.html


----------



## eddie (Nov 11, 2006)

Dainik Jagran doesn't use Raghu. They use their own font, predictably named, "Jagran". You will have this problem in lots of places because of websites not following Unicode standards. You have two options, either you can go around installing fonts for every site you face problem with or you can install an extension named Padma for Firefox.
*padma.mozdev.org/

Padma supports many websites in Indian languages and corrects the faulty Unicode rendering in real time.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 12, 2006)

@eddie
dainik jagran has got a font.exe as downloaded.i ran it in win xp and the font that is installed is raghu1.ttf.BBC hindi also uses this font.



> i went to dainikjagran.com, downloaded the font and copied it to .fonts
> folder in my home directory. then i restarted firefox. the site didn't
> work. however, when i made a test html page and used Jagran as the font
> face it worked without problems.
> ...


*www.mail-archive.com/ilugd@lists.linux-delhi.org/msg12097.html



> from the code its clear that the font which have been used on the site is "JAGRAN0.eot". As far as i know that they are the ones used for "Font Embedding". To know about them more search for font embedding.
> 
> as far as generic font is concerned then download any unicode font which have hindi in it. or try www.bbc.com and goto india and then choose hindi and then try to download there font. i have seen it been used of some other sites also


*www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=46449


----------



## sariq (Nov 12, 2006)

eddie said:
			
		

> you can install an extension named Padma for Firefox.
> *padma.mozdev.org/



i have installed it but it doesnt work. but same problem is found in windows in opera browser (not checked firefox on windows) for jagran.

BBC's hindi site looks better than jagran's :
*img293.imageshack.us/img293/4468/screenshot1tl5.th.png


----------

